# Own "Transcendence" on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and Digital HD on July 22nd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

A NEW INTELLIGENCE IS BORN WHEN

TRANSCENDENCE

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON JULY 22 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray, DVD and Digital Download include bonus content featuring interviews with the all-star cast!





Burbank, CA, June 2, 2014– The secrets to building super intelligence emerge in “Transcendence,” arriving onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on July 22 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. “Transcendence” stars Oscar® nominee Johnny Depp (“Pirates of the Caribbean” series) as a researcher whose quest to create an all-knowing and all-feeling machine threatens to destroy mankind.



“Transcendence” marks the feature film directorial debut of Oscar®-winning cinematographer Wally Pfister (“Inception”) and stars Paul Bettany (“The Da Vinci Code”), Rebecca Hall (“Iron Man 3”), Kate Mara (“House of Cards”), Cillian Murphy (“Inception”), Clifton Collins, Jr. (“Pacific Rim”) and Oscar® winner Morgan Freeman (“The LEGO Movie”).



Adapted from a screenplay by Jack Paglen, “Transcendence” was produced by Oscar® nominees Andrew A. Kosove and Broderick Johnson (“The Blind Side”), alongside Kate Cohen, Marisa Polvino, Annie Marter, David Valdes and Aaron Ryder.



“Transcendence” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “Transcendence” via purchase from digital retailers.





SYNOPSIS



In “Transcendence,” Dr. Will Caster (Johnny Depp) is the foremost researcher in the field of artificial intelligence, working to create a sentient machine that combines the collective intelligence of everything ever known with the full range of human emotions. His highly controversial experiments have made him famous, but they have also made him the prime target of anti-technology extremists who will do whatever it takes to stop him.



However, in their attempt to destroy Will, they inadvertently become the catalyst for him to succeed—to be a participant in his own transcendence. For his wife Evelyn (Rebecca Hall) and best friend Max Waters (Paul Bettany), both fellow researchers, the question is not if they can…but if they should.



Their worst fears are realized as Will’s thirst for knowledge evolves into a seemingly omnipresent quest for power, to what end is unknown. The only thing that is becoming terrifyingly clear is there may be no way to stop him.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Transcendence” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· What Is Transcendence?

· Wally Pfister: A Singular Vision

· Guarding the Threat

· The Promise of A.I.

· It’s Me

· Singularity

· R.I.F.T

· Trailer 1

· Trailer 2



Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· What Is Transcendence?

· Wally Pfister: A Singular Vision





DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On July 22, “Transcendence” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Transcendence” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: July 22, 2014

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Running Time: 119 minutes

Rating: Rated PG-13 for sci-fi action and violence, some bloody images, brief strong language and sensuality
DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------

